# where to get 3PDT true bass switches locally in the GTA?



## Sniper (Oct 8, 2009)

hi guys, 
besides the tonnes of online stores based in the US, does anyone know of local electronics store that carry these switches and other effects pedals-common components?
thanks in advance.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

There's a number of places that carry components like pots, caps, switches in the Gordon Baker and Victoria Park area like Sayal, etc.

Also there's Honson Computers downtown at Spadina and College.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Electrosonic in T.O. carries them (If I recall they are on Gordon Baker Rd). If you just need a single I can send you one.

Pete


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

hollowbody said:


> There's a number of places that carry components like pots, caps, switches in the Gordon Baker and Victoria Park area like Sayal, etc.
> 
> Also there's Honson Computers downtown at Spadina and College.


I think Honson is gone now or it moved into the back of the Home Hardware down the street or something like that.


----------



## Sniper (Oct 8, 2009)

hollowbody said:


> There's a number of places that carry components like pots, caps, switches in the Gordon Baker and Victoria Park area like Sayal, etc.
> 
> Also there's Honson Computers downtown at Spadina and College.


i tried Sayal here in the mississauga area - they don't have the 3PDT in the push/stomp variation.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Superfuzz should have them..


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Try Road Rage .....

http://www.roadrageprogear.com/parts.html 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I've seen DPDT in the GTA, but not 3PDT. If you go for the DPDTs at Honson (and yes, it is in a Home Hardware), make sure you don't get the momentary types instead of the latching. They look exactly the same.


----------



## Sniper (Oct 8, 2009)

greco said:


> Try Road Rage .....
> 
> http://www.roadrageprogear.com/parts.html
> 
> ...


Bingo!
I just got off the phone with Jeff. Who would have thought he's literally minutes away from my office! He's got not nice trick gear on his site!


----------



## ben_allison (Sep 16, 2008)

I order them from Pedal Parts Plus.

They're cheap.


----------



## Mr. G. (Oct 16, 2009)

That's where I get my 3PDT switches. Can't find any locally here in the HRM. Once place I went didn't even believe what I wanted existed until I brought one in to show them.


----------



## Sniper (Oct 8, 2009)

Ended up picking up some switches from Jeff locally - awesome guy to deal with.:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Sniper said:


> Ended up picking up some switches from Jeff locally - awesome guy to deal with.:smilie_flagge17:


Happy to hear that he had what you wanted.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Sniper (Oct 8, 2009)

Cheers again Dave - Jeff is a cool fellow - I will be dealing with him again:smilie_flagge17:


----------

